# Router Bit Sharpening



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone here do there own Router bit sharpening if so do you have any tips on this what you use? I have just always bought new ones but I have been thinking about doing my own sharpening.
Thanks
Lou


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Unless you have a sharpening rig that can maintain the necessary precision, I'd suggest having it done professionally by someone who does. An out-of-balance bit spinning at 20K rpm is really scary.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Lou

I hone the flat back side of the bit using a small flat diamond hone.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have someone that will do that for 5.00 per bit. Much more than that isn't worth it to me. He does my blades for .25c per tooth and the blade cuts better than when it was new. His experience goes back to his father and his grandfather.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

+1 for the diamond hone. 
If it's really badly dinged, I toss it. Aggressive sharpening will change the profile and/or the diameter. I don't need the resulting hassles.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lou

Just my 2 cents,,you need to think this one out all the way. 
Just keep on buying new bits they are cheap now days,you can buy a hone to touch them up from time to time but that's are far as you want to go with it..

Most of the time you will make a so so bit into a trash can bit real quick.. once you take it off you can't put it back on..

=======





LMan said:


> Anyone here do there own Router bit sharpening if so do you have any tips on this what you use? I have just always bought new ones but I have been thinking about doing my own sharpening.
> Thanks
> Lou


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I watched a demo of this thing being used and they used it to sharpen router bits http://www.jooltool.com/ but im with BJ most of the regularly used bits can be replaced for about the same price of a professional sharpening that jool tool thing is not so cheap either but I guess if you get good at it you would save money over the long run.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mimac said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> I hone the flat back side of the bit using a small flat diamond hone.


Ditto, it works wonders.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree with the others, use a diamond hone on the flat of the carbide. 

I have experiance sharpening and making cutters for metal machining even did it for a living for a while, and I could sharpen my own, but for the most part it's not worth it.

The rake angle on router bits is so steep that as soon as you sharpen them they will be smaller in size which is ok for non bearing bits but it could cause an issues on the bearing ones, the relationship of the bearing and cutting edge will be changed.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys I think I will just keep buying them. We had a retired guy that would sharpen just about anything he did a great job and at a reasonable price but he passed away well it was a idea..


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I got my 3/4 straight bit sharpened for $9.50, about 40% of the new price. It reduced the size of the bit from about .752" to about .747". That isn't enough to make me regret it, as I had to shim the router a bit to cut dadoes anyway, but it makes me wonder about doing box joints with it on a jig.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The Warthog said:


> I got my 3/4 straight bit sharpened for $9.50, about 40% of the new price. It reduced the size of the bit from about .752" to about .747". That isn't enough to make me regret it, as I had to shim the router a bit to cut dadoes anyway, but it makes me wonder about doing box joints with it on a jig.


Anything that depends on the original dimension will be affected by the reduced size. I'd relegate the resharpened bit to non-critical operations.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

depend's on the jig home made or boughten one . you can adjust so that the box joint's come out ok. next time use a diamond flat file and just toutch the bit a little. Use a magic marker and color the carbide cutter and file tell all the black is gone. That way you can see what is comming off. I wouldn't have mine sharpen. Was it a good bit ?? Amana or white side or good quality ? Not a box store bit ? I wouldn't buy those.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

4 pc 1/2" SH Dado Plywood Straight Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140484424119 end time Dec-06-10 13:00:23 PST)

That's about 5.oo dollars ea. for a NEW bit for plywood dado's 


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setstrgt.htm


But if you must sharpen your bits than you need to use HSS steel.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytb1hNiCN2U

=======
=============



The Warthog said:


> I got my 3/4 straight bit sharpened for $9.50, about 40% of the new price. It reduced the size of the bit from about .752" to about .747". That isn't enough to make me regret it, as I had to shim the router a bit to cut dadoes anyway, but it makes me wonder about doing box joints with it on a jig.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

It was a Freud bit. I don't know where that stands on the bit pecking order, but it had been my 'everything' bit, and was getting pretty beat up. I have a coouple of Freud saw blades that I think are wonderful.


----------

